# IBought a Fake Cartier Love Bracelet And Lived To Tell About It



## darkangel07760

Ok.  I really thought I had this one nailed.  I thought I had checked everything out.  I got it in the mail today, and as soon as I opened it up and looked at it, I knew it was a fake.  
:censor:
A very good fake.  
But a fake nonetheless.  
Back it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Phillyfan

So sorry this happened to you. Will you be able to get money back? I know so many people who got fakes off of ebay. I always buy my high-ticket items direct from the store. Not worth the aggravation, time and trouble to try to save the $. I hope you get a "real" one very soon!


----------



## darkangel07760

Thank you Hokaplan.  Yes they have a clearly stated return policy.  I am just so frustrated, you know?  I thought I had checked for everything.  I think that I will just save myself the hassle and just get it directly from Cartier.  It was a very good fake.  Dang!!!


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I'm sorry! That must have been very frustrating and disappointing!


----------



## xikry5talix

Awww, I'm sorry! *hugs*


----------



## darkangel07760

Thank you everyone! I am just wondering if this jewelry store knew it was a fake, or were they fooled? 
Like I said, as soon as I saw it IRL, I knew. 
I dunno. Maybe just suck it up and go to Cartier and pay full price? I am worried of accidentally buying another fake!
Or has anyone had success buying a Cartier LOVE bracelet off of Ebay or something similar?


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh no! Oh my stomach dropped when I read that it was you after talking to you!

That's it... I'm saving for a new one! Ugh I'm so sorry - such a pain. I've received two fakes in my life buying on ebay and I know that feeling of being so excited to get it and then noticing it's fake right away... I bought a VCA fleurette diamond pendant on ebay (again ALL looked perfect! Another ebayer was buying from him at the same time and we both got screwed) and had it appraised - though it was real diamonds and gold, it wasn't authentic VCA. And I bought a Tiffany gold Elsa Peretti heart once too and the heart MAY have been real, but the chain was so fake it actually read 925 on it instead of 750! Luckily both times I was promptly refunded... these days it is pretty easy to fight, just keep pics/copies of EVERYTHING in case you have to document with paypal case. 

How did you know it was fake? Is it at least real gold?


----------



## darkangel07760

it might be real gold.  Not sure.  I am going to post pictures of it so that people can see the fakeness of it.  sad.


----------



## surfergirljen

Boooo!!! So sad for you! 

My friend wore hers today for the first time and this will sound weird but I FELT one for the first time (after drooling over them on this forum all day! LOL - I have never actually touched one as no one I know has one!) and it felt ...sigh. GORGEOUS! So luxuriously heavy and smooth and has such nice sharp crisp edges to it... it felt the way I imagine a bar of gold would feel (that sounds so weird!)! I loved the feel of it. I want one even more. 

But yeah ... I thought you had a winner there too and now I'm convinced saving is better. 

would love to see pics!!


----------



## darkangel07760

i tried taking pics with my crappy ol' cellphone, but I am going to get my SO's help and take some proper pics tomorrow.  
I dunno.  pretty sad about it.  might go to Cartier on Saturday see what they got.


----------



## surfergirljen

Just make sure you take good pictures just in case! (for paypal) - it helps!


----------



## Phillyfan

What specifically was the red flag that it is a fake? Is it the size, shape or weight? Did it come in box with the screwdriver and certificate of authenticity?


----------



## darkangel07760

The "papers".  It didn't come in a box, which can happen, and okay.... but the "papers" comprised of a single sheet of paper that was supposedly Cartier.  
And the engraving wasn't deep enough.  
The weight felt right, the size (17) was correct... Sigh.


----------



## sjunky13

This sucks! I am so sorry for you! I am glad you are getting a full refund. There is a jewelry store in my town which sells on ebay too. They have a lot of signed peices and I was thinking about a Love bracelet from them, but now I know I need to make sure in person. I think jewelry is hard to authenticate and sadly there are soo many fakes out there, it is hard to sell the real thingtoo and get a decent price with all of the fakes. Ughh this bothers me so bad. Just think that you are lucky you can tellit was fake, some poor people don't even know. I would love to see pics when you get a chance. I have seen so many 1970's originals on ebay lately, I wonder if they are all fakes?


----------



## darkangel07760

The 1970's originals?  Hm.  What is that all about?


----------



## designerdiva40

Oh what a shame, I feel for you you must feel so dissapointed & it's a pain sending it back & waiting to get your money back. My brother in law purchased a Cartier Santos 100 off of EBay for about £600 & he should of realised it was fake because at the time I think they were retailing for about £4,000 so it was too cheap but he thought he'd got a bargain but it was a fake & he got his money back the watch said automatic on the dial & Quartz on the back so they new straight away.  I know you pay about a £1,000 more from Cartier but you know your getting the real thing & its brand new, I looked at a second hand one but I think it had been polished a few times & had no papers so my DH said it's better to pay a bit extra & get it from Cartier, I hope you get it all sorted quickly.


----------



## bagsforme

Sorry to hear that happened.  Please post pics so other people know what to look for.  Who was the seller?
I have bought jewelry from ebay but only from jewelry stores that have brick/morter shops too.


----------



## Contessa

Darkangel, I'm appalled that this happened to you. 

Here's my personal opinion......when dealing with an item of this nature, I would only purchase it at a trusted Cartier boutique or authorized seller of their merchandise. I feel the same about anything high in $$$ value.

Whenever a deal is "too good to be true", it generally is. And I have a rule that when spending major $$$, I never ever purchase sight unseen. 

That seller needs to be reported, and in the meantime, save up for the real thing @ Cartier. It might take longer, but it will be worth it- and you'll have a NEW one to make your own memories with.


----------



## schadenfreude

^ This.


----------



## skphotoimages

I'm sorry this happened to you.  Think of it this way though..everything happens for a reason.  I know this was supposed to be something special between you and your BF and he is saving up for one as well.  Maybe in the end you can go and get them together..wouldn't that be so special?  And in relation to your other thread, maybe it will even make him feel a little better because you aren't getting yours first and it is something more "together" and "mutual".  And if you do decide to go to Cartier the next time, you and your BF will be saving up together.


----------



## lubird217

This sucks! I saw your piece on authenticate this and I'd never have known myself. You did what you could *sigh*


----------



## skphotoimages

just a thought, if you are still on the "preowned" trail.  I did a google search for preowned cartier love bracelet and estate cartier love bracelet and here are a few that popped up.
http://www.newyorkestatejewelry.com/signed-and-designer-pieces/1970s-cartier-18k-yellow-gold-love-bracelet/12823/12/item
http://www.bardys.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=107&osCsid=139aa4703a2504dd63b8563d42bd3059
http://www.goantiques.com/detail,estate-18k-gold,2400735.html
http://store03.prostores.com/servlet/raymondleejewelers/the-10464/Cartier-18kt-Yellow-Gold/Detail
I have no idea about authenticity, but it sounds like you know what to look for.


----------



## Bagaday

So sorry this has happened to you.  I agree with the above poster's to either buy directly from Cartier or at least a re-seller that you KNOW has an above-board reputation.  I'm a big fan of Ann's Fabulous Finds and on occasion, I have seen the bracelets on her site.  At least you are getting your money back.  And you know, at the end of the day, it will all work out


----------



## Belle de Jour

I am sorry that had such a bad experience even though you were very careful. I have thought about buying it secondhand, too, but your thread made me realize that there are so much more good points for buying directly from Cartier.


----------



## darkangel07760

Thank you everyone for your words of support!  I took a few pics before I shipped it off today, I hope this helps future buyers.


----------



## darkangel07760

This is the pouch in came in.  Cartier, as far as I know, doesn't issue these:


----------



## darkangel07760

The seller said that it came with "papers".  This is what they meant:


----------



## darkangel07760

Here is a view of the bracelet:


----------



## darkangel07760

And some views of the markings on the inside:


----------



## darkangel07760

Sorry the pictures aren't more clear.  If you notice, the markings were hard to see.  They are very very faint IRL.  
I will reveal the seller to you if you pm me, but I am just a little paranoid until I know my money is safe and sound back in my account, so I won't publicize their name until I know I have my money back.


----------



## umamanikam

Hope you get your money back .really scary place ..the ebay ..hate this tensions so i stay away from there .BTW how much did you pay for it ?


----------



## darkangel07760

I had paid $3100 for it!  Wow, right?


----------



## darkangel07760

The bottom line with Ebay is, you gotta be super cautious, and be super knowledgable.  Here is another tip in case some of you don't know:
I googled the jeweler, and saw that they also ran an import company next door to the jewelry shop.  Red Flag!
Google them.  Very important.


----------



## darkangel07760

bagsforme said:


> Sorry to hear that happened. Please post pics so other people know what to look for. Who was the seller?
> I have bought jewelry from ebay but only from jewelry stores that have brick/morter shops too.


 
The messed up thing is, this seller DOES have a brick and mortar shop!
Either he is scamming a BUNCH of people, or he is DUMB and really thinks he found a great place to get love bracelets for less!


----------



## umamanikam

sorry to sound dumb ...but what is a brick and mortar shop?


----------



## darkangel07760

@blueeyedgirl: Thank you for the kind words, it was very frustrating!  But I leanred a valuable lesson.
@xikry5talix: Thank you! (hug back)
@designerdiva40: I was definitely dissappointed.  I am going to look around on Ebay, with the new lessons I have learned, and if I STILL don't find something that I feel safe enough to bid on, then off to Cartier I go.
@bagsforme: I posted the best pics I could, the engraving was sooooo light that it was hard for my fancy camera to pick up!  But I hope these pics help everyone.
@Contessa: I am definitely going to report them as soon as I get my money back.  To be honest, I simply told them that it didn't fit, because I was worried that if I said it wasn't authentic, there might have been a dispute!  So as soon as my money is safe and secure back in my account, I am defintiely reporting him.
@schadenfreude: I love your profile pic!  Makes me laugh everytime i see it!
@skphotoimages: It is defintiely food for thought, and thank you for the links! I will check them out!
@lubird217: I posted 2 different bracelets to authenticate... the one I posted more recently looks like it might actually be real, we will see. The first one is the one that I had bought.
@ilovediamonds1: Thank you!  I know I was pretty frustrated... but I also knew i was buying from ebay, so I was "holding my breath" so to speak until I actually clapped my eyes on it.
@Bagaday: yes I like Ann's too!  I saw one on there, but it is too big for me lol though it is a GOOD price!
@belle de jour: Yea I am realizing that ebay is too much of a gamble.  thank goodness for the return policy!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

umamanikam said:


> sorry to sound dumb ...but what is a brick and mortar shop?


 
Not dumb at all!
It means that not only do they sell online, but they have an actual store that one could go to and shop, just like any other shop you would see in the mall, or someplace like that.  
A large number of online sellers save $$$ by simply being an online shop.  They may run their business from home. That way, there is no extra money being spent on running an actual shop!
I hope that helps!


----------



## umamanikam

darkangel07760 said:


> Not dumb at all!
> It means that not only do they sell online, but they have an actual store that one could go to and shop, just like any other shop you would see in the mall, or someplace like that.
> A large number of online sellers save $$$ by simply being an online shop. They may run their business from home. That way, there is no extra money being spent on running an actual shop!
> I hope that helps!


  Thanks ,


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think for this piece especially, with the amount of wear you'll get out of it, the amount you could potentially save on ebay is not worth it at all.  Wait a few more months, go to Cartier, and enjoy your bracelet!

I'm really sorry this happened to you, it stinks.


----------



## Greentea

So sorry about this!! Here's my view...I'm all for buying pre-loved things. My beloved Hermes Kelly was pre-loved and I treasure it. But...I wouldn't do it for this bracelet.
I  feel that the Love bracelet it something that you should get new. Maybe it's just  me, but I feel that this is a really personal, sentimental piece and, with mine, I'll be the only one who ever wears it or who has ever worn it until my daughter inherits it. You really do put your own marks on this piece. This thing is with you for years, 24/7. It lives with you and carries the marks that you put on it. So, I feel that you should save up the extra money necessary to get a new one - truly, with the price you paid for the one online, you're almost there!


----------



## darkangel07760

@lanasyogamama and @greentea: thank you!  I am going to think it over.  We will see.


----------



## Lanier

Greentea said:


> So, I feel that you should save up the extra money necessary to get a new one - truly, with the price you paid for the one online, you're almost there!



I agree with this! The extra money to buy directly from Cartier is worth the piece of mind.


----------



## darkangel07760

@Lanier: At first, I thought, "oh my gosh!  the price is going up and up!  I am going to look online, I KNOW I will find something!"  But I am quickly losing faith in Ebay. There are some other sites other than ebay that I can look around on.  I am just trying to find a place that sells antique and estate jewelry.  Those folks will most likely have the real thng.  
I am really close to just going to Cartier.  I gotta explore all my options first though.  At least if I finally do decide on Cartier, I won't have a single doubt clouding my decision.


----------



## onegirlcreative

darkangel07760 said:


> Or has anyone had success buying a Cartier LOVE bracelet off of Ebay or something similar?



i have. i got mine 3 years ago off of eBay and i'm lucky that mine is authentic. but unfortunately had that happened to me once like it did with you, i don't think i'd risk it and take the chance of getting another one off of eBay.

i would just go right into cartier and buy the real thing. at least you know that won't be a fake.

i'm really sorry that happened to you. i can only imagine the anticipation you were experiencing prior to receiving it, only to be completely disappointed.

good luck!


----------



## TravelBug

Hmmm ... did the seller provide the 'papers' to show that the bracelet was taken into Cartier for polish/cleaning or whatever and indirectly was 'authenticated' by Cartier?  I've seen sellers on ebay using service receipt as evidence of authenticity but I have no idea if those are indeed authentic.  I'd think they'd have the serial number on those 'papers'?


----------



## darkangel07760

@onegirlcreative: well, I am glad to hear that someone was successful!  I am glad yours was not a fake.
@TravelBug: well, it looked like something like that.  but it was in japanese, so... I have no idea what it said!


----------



## ByeKitty

Please let us know (either here or in the money subforum - or both!) when you get your money back!


----------



## surfergirljen

Eesh that's a sketchy looking set of "papers" and the Cartier imprint definitely looked wrong... 

You'll get your $ back, don't worry - if not from him from Paypal but it's been my experience that when caught in a lie, most sellers really do want to maintain their good feedback and are happy to refund just to get you out of their hair and ensure a positive response. I would highly recommend though from one ebayer to another that you wait until you get your money back and then leave respectful but honest feedback - negative or neutral and say something like "Item not authentic but was issued a polite and immediate refund upon return".  I so regret leaving that jackass who duped two of us with the VCA fleurette positive feedback b/c he's just going to sucker someone else in and they need the slap on the hand to get them to behave. If that's their livelihood and it was an honest mistake fine, but the need to be SURE that when they bill something as "authentic" it is ACTUALLY authentic - it's their reputation they are putting up and it should reflect bad judgement with a - on it if they did not triple check the item. It's shameful. I so so regret leaving positive feedback but it was JUST like you, I was afraid if I didn't promise it I wouldn't get my $$ back or they'd leave me neg feedback back (which of course now they cannot do, which is great for buyers). 

Please leave at least neutral for them so others don't have to go through this hassel!!!

 

And yeah... you know I think at this point I'm going to eat the $$ and go into Cartier.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I bought a half diamond bracelet on ebay. i knew immediately it was real.

i walked into cartier and my sales associate said to me.. where did you get the half diamond.. and i told her.  and she said.. its definitely authentic.  just from looking at it.

the bracelets definitely dont come with a red bag.  i would always be leary of buying anything from overseas.  thats where all the fakes are made.  I have seen the sellers on ebay and i am pretty sure i know which one it was you bought it from.


----------



## heavenly

darkangel07760 said:


> @onegirlcreative: well, I am glad to hear that someone was successful!  I am glad yours was not a fake.
> @TravelBug: well, it looked like something like that.  but it was in japanese, so... I have no idea what it said!



darkangel, really sorry for your experience 

I can make out enough to tell the piece of paper is undoubtedly a receipt for some item(s) sent in to cartier for 'ultrasonic cleaning'. The words "service/repair" are in the heading. I don't read enough to say what items they are.

As for that red pouch it came in, I do know that's what cartier gives you when you send in your watches for servicing. They return your watch placed in one of these bags, with a service receipt that is printed out on stationary that looks just like the one you got. I get these all the time.

The certificate for a jewelry purchase from cartier looks nothing like that paper! And the packaging is nearly always the cartier red box.


----------



## darkangel07760

@byekitty: I will!  Thank you for your concern!
@surfergirljen: yea I am going to wait, and then I will provide some insightful feedback.  I think your suggestion is very good!
@vuittonslover: I am glad to hear that you were successful in finding a real bracelet!  Who knows, now that I have learned a valuable lesson, maybe I will too!  The seller was based in Boca Raton Florida, but apparently has overseas connections.  I wish I had known ahead of time!
@heavenly: this is very good information, thank you!  Since I only have two pieces from Cartier, and haven't has anything serviced, I guess I would not have known!  I still know that it was a fake, but knowing that having a Cartier piece come in a pouch is valuable information!


----------



## TravelBug

heavenly said:


> darkangel, really sorry for your experience
> 
> I can make out enough to tell the piece of paper is undoubtedly a receipt for some item(s) sent in to cartier for 'ultrasonic cleaning'. The words "service/repair" are in the heading. I don't read enough to say what items they are.
> 
> As for that red pouch it came in, I do know that's what cartier gives you when you send in your watches for servicing. They return your watch placed in one of these bags, with a service receipt that is printed out on stationary that looks just like the one you got. I get these all the time.
> 
> The certificate for a jewelry purchase from cartier looks nothing like that paper! And the packaging is nearly always the cartier red box.



This is good info heavenly.  I'd think Cartier would write down the serial number on the receipt to ensure you get the right item back from the service?  I spotted the words 'WG 17cm' - just for educational purposes, OP, does the number preceding that or after that on the next line match the serial number on the bracelet?


----------



## Oceane

I'm so sorry this happened to you. Hopefully you can report them to eBay and recuperate the money.  The thing with eBay is that even if the pictures appear real, it's not always the real and authentic product you'll get in the mail.


----------



## darkangel07760

I have been tracking the package, and due to it being MLK day today, no mail, but he should be getting it back by tomorrow.  So hopefully I will be getting my refund tomorrow!


----------



## darkangel07760

And I did find another love bracelet (what are the odds? 2 years, nothing, and then this?) which I had authenticated here, but someone outbid me.  Oh wells.  I want to save money, but all the actions seems to be like signs pointing to just buying it at the Cartier boutique.  
Sigh.
Apparently the Red Card that Cartier used to issue through GE is no longer valid.  They are now using a different company to work with for their house charge card.  Has anyone gotten the new Cartier house charge card?


----------



## Lanier

*Hokaplan* might know more about the card, I think she has posted some information about it before.


----------



## surfergirljen

I just got offered one by my sales girl in Toronto... she just said it's no interest and has a flexible payment plan or something.


----------



## Phillyfan

The new card is quite similar to the old card. They are just using a different lender. Terms have to do with purchase price. A less $ purchase might be just 90 days to pay off. A more expensive one such as a Love bracelet - you'll have a year to pay off. Good luck!


----------



## mzbag

Sorry this happened to you ! 

The counterfeiting is totally out of control just crazy !


----------



## darkangel07760

@hokaplan: thank you!  I might go into Cartier when I hit SF this weekend.  Sigh.  
@mzbag: counterfeiting IS crazy!  I wish I liked something that wasn't counterfeited!  Oh well.
So the seller said he received the bracelet back safe and sound (phew).  He asked me if I knew what proper size I was.  I mean, how many love bracelets has he got hanging around? In my opinion, I would think a jewelry store would pick up a random love bracelet here and there, not have a whole bunch of sizes to choose from.  Anyways.  I should be getting my refund today. 
And the search continues.


----------



## designerdiva40

I am so pleased your getting your money back, you must of been so upset when you received the bracelet that you had wanted for so long, good luck with your search for another one.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I'm really sorry you bought a fake online.  Honestly, I couldn't tell it was a fake from the pictures you posted! That's how little I know about Cartier love bracelets I guess. Good job on doing your research and staying informed/educated as a wary buyer.

. . .like I've pined before, I don't wear bangles/bracelets but now I REALLY want a Love bracelet.  Especially now that I read that they provide a charge card/financing on them??? HMMmmm. . .


----------



## darkangel07760

@designerdiva: thank you! i got my refund back, it is just pending right now.
@kohl_mascara: i don't normally wear bracelets either, but the Love bracelet is very unique and i think it is simply beautiful!


----------



## surfergirljen

I know khol... I seriously thought they were boring about a year ago before I started hanging out on this website and now I HAVE to have one! I just think they are so classic and the FEEL of them is pure luxury! I think I'll buy one if I can keep up my good shopping diet in April in Naples - yay!


----------



## darkangel07760

I cannot remember where I first learned of the bracelet... I have always been aware of Cartier, but what I knew of them before I plunged in was the trinity ring, that they were always known for their exquisite diamond jewelry with cats, and that their watches were always thought highly of.
I discovered the love bracelet because I was looking for something to be "locked" onto me to show my love for my SO.  Everything looked so... S&M, bondage-y, and I wanted something... pretty.
When I came across the Love bracelet, I was so impressed!
Something pretty, lockable, and NOT bondage-y!
And that is why I want it so bad.


----------



## kohl_mascara

surfergirljen said:


> I know khol... I seriously thought they were boring about a year ago before I started hanging out on this website and now I HAVE to have one! I just think they are so classic and the FEEL of them is pure luxury! I think I'll buy one if I can keep up my good shopping diet in April in Naples - yay!



. . . I must feel one!!! Oo Naples!  Have a wonderful and safe trip!  So you're going to buy the Love bracelet abroad??  That would be the ultimate souvenir LOL.


----------



## darkangel07760

I found ANOTHER one.  If this one isn't real, then I am a total idiot.  Guy bought htis back in '05.  He has the box, the cert, the original receipt... everything.  I threatened him that I was going to Cartier in SF to get it authenticated, and I would be returning it promptly if it wasn't real.  I will be getting it on Friday.
If this doesn't work out, then I PROMISE I will buy it from Cartier direct.


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ LOL. You threatened him HAHAHA


----------



## darkangel07760

Lol yea!  I had to let him know I was serious!  I threatened him nicely.


----------



## sammie_sue

My fingers and toes are crossed that this one works out for you.


----------



## designerdiva40

darkangel07760 said:


> I found ANOTHER one.  If this one isn't real, then I am a total idiot.  Guy bought htis back in '05.  He has the box, the cert, the original receipt... everything.  I threatened him that I was going to Cartier in SF to get it authenticated, and I would be returning it promptly if it wasn't real.  I will be getting it on Friday.
> If this doesn't work out, then I PROMISE I will buy it from Cartier direct.



I've got my fingers crossed that this time you get the real thing, it sounds good & I would definately get it authenticated by Cartier at least you will know 100% that it's the real thing.


----------



## Phillyfan

My friend was 100% sure that the one she was buying off of ebay was real. But it was fake. Someone can buy a real one and keep it for themself. Then they can buy a fake one from any of the hundreds of sites that sell pretty good copies. So they have a real receipt, box, card of authenticity, etc. Then they just switch it and send customer the fake with the real packaging. I would never ever buy such a high-ticket item off of ebay. How much are you saving? I genuinely wish you luck and really hope it works out this time. If not, it should be a lesson to ALL.


----------



## Greentea

^ agree - be very careful! Hope it works out!


----------



## Jayne1

heavenly said:


> darkangel, really sorry for your experience
> 
> I can make out enough to tell the piece of paper is undoubtedly a receipt for some item(s) sent in to cartier for 'ultrasonic cleaning'. The words "service/repair" are in the heading. I don't read enough to say what items they are.
> 
> *As for that red pouch it came in, I do know that's what cartier gives you when you send in your watches for servicing.* They return your watch placed in one of these bags, with a service receipt that is printed out on stationary that looks just like the one you got. I get these all the time.
> 
> The certificate for a jewelry purchase from cartier looks nothing like that paper! And the packaging is nearly always the cartier red box.


That's what I was going to say - I have a few of those pouches.  They return your repaired jewelry in them.


----------



## TravelBug

Hokaplan said:


> My friend was 100% sure that the one she was buying off of ebay was real. But it was fake. Someone can buy a real one and keep it for themself. Then they can buy a fake one from any of the hundreds of sites that sell pretty good copies. So they have a real receipt, box, card of authenticity, etc. Then they just switch it and send customer the fake with the real packaging. I would never ever buy such a high-ticket item off of ebay. How much are you saving? I genuinely wish you luck and really hope it works out this time. If not, it should be a lesson to ALL.



That's really scary!  How did the crook find a fake bracelet with the exact same serial number?


----------



## darkangel07760

Hokaplan said:


> My friend was 100% sure that the one she was buying off of ebay was real. But it was fake. Someone can buy a real one and keep it for themself. Then they can buy a fake one from any of the hundreds of sites that sell pretty good copies. So they have a real receipt, box, card of authenticity, etc. Then they just switch it and send customer the fake with the real packaging. I would never ever buy such a high-ticket item off of ebay. How much are you saving? I genuinely wish you luck and really hope it works out this time. If not, it should be a lesson to ALL.


 
I totally agree with you!  I had to give it one more chance.  I think two tries will warrant me reason to just go buy it at Cartier.


----------



## darkangel07760

I am saving $1500 if this turns out to be real. When I get it, I will post pics.  I shall be getting it on Friday!  
Apparently he bought it himself back in 2005.  I was looking at the receipt that he took a pic of, and everything looks good.
Like I said, I am going to Cartier to get it authenticated on Saturday.
I am going to keep Cartier busy on Saturday!  I am bringing in my baby trinity silk cord bracelet to get it knotted again, I am bringing in this bracelet to be authenticated, AND I am also bringing in my Trinity ring that I bought a few weeks ago, because I think I bought a size too big (bought it from the Cartier site online) and I am going to get myself properly sized and might exchange it for a smaller size.


----------



## bagsforme

^Did you take the first one to Cartier?  I'm familiar with the seller and am surprised to hear they sold a fake.

The bag it came in is what they use for repairs.  

Cartier seems to change the script inside the bracelet depending on the year and place of production.  They recently change the screw style too.

When I took my bracelet in for cleaning the lady said "it must be fairly new.  I can tell by the screws".


----------



## Phillyfan

$1500 is a fantastic savings!


----------



## surfergirljen

Let us know how it goes!!!  I have sold authentic jewelry on ebay before and have also bought Tiffany diamond jewelry 3x now and all authentication checked out just fine. I got a $16,000 tennis bracelet (Victoria) for $7,000 from a guy who's wife was going back to school and they just needed the money... and the swing diamond bracelet ($8,000 retail) for $3500... and the $6800 diamond cross, M, for around  $3500 with no problems whatsoever. 

This one sounds like a good option - I love that you threatened him too! I always do that - I just email them and say I wasn't born yesterday! haha and that I'd be promptly going to TIffany/wherever to have the piece cleaned, checked and put into my name... I just ask them not to waste my and their time and hope that if it's fake they'll fess up or say they're not 100% sure or something that will tip me off. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## lubird217

darkangel and surfergirljen- do you guys just walk into the jeweler and go to customer service? do they charge to get pieces authenticated?


----------



## Lanier

darkangel07760 said:


> I am saving $1500 if this turns out to be real. When I get it, I will post pics.  I shall be getting it on Friday!
> Apparently he bought it himself back in 2005.  I was looking at the receipt that he took a pic of, and everything looks good.
> Like I said, I am going to Cartier to get it authenticated on Saturday.
> I am going to keep Cartier busy on Saturday!  I am bringing in my baby trinity silk cord bracelet to get it knotted again, I am bringing in this bracelet to be authenticated, AND I am also bringing in my Trinity ring that I bought a few weeks ago, because I think I bought a size too big (bought it from the Cartier site online) and I am going to get myself properly sized and might exchange it for a smaller size.



I'm excited for you!! Will you take some pictures of your love bracelet with the baby trinity bracelet?


----------



## surfergirljen

lubird217 said:


> darkangel and surfergirljen- do you guys just walk into the jeweler and go to customer service? do they charge to get pieces authenticated?



Well, with Tiffany's I usually go in and have them "check" the settings and stones, clean it, and ask for an insurance valuation on it. When they come back out with one and my piece cleaned and checked I pretty much assume it's the real deal! I did ONCE get up the nerve to say, "so it's all authentic?" but usually I'm too shy to actually say it!  With the $16K tennis bracelet I brought a letter from the seller along with the original receipt (it helped that it was from the Bloor St. location, where I was bringing it in) and they asked to see the letter and were more than happy to transfer the bracelet to my name and give me insurance papers - doing that costs $50. 

I'm honestly not sure I'd have the nerve to buy a Cartier and flat out ask them if it's authentic! People suggest having it cleaned or serviced... 

... on the other hand there is NO shame in purchasing a gold bracelet second hand and they should appreciate that their pieces are so valuable and classic that they do change hands, so no one should be afraid of having it authenticated! I would say that I purchased it second hand and would like to have it serviced and pay for a new certificate of valuation (if you have to pay for it) for insurance purposes and they will tell you if it's not the real deal. 

We shouldn't be embarrassed to do that but I know it's scary!  The WORST would be to be told it was fake right there in the store...


----------



## pixies

I'm crossing my fingers for you! Good luck!


----------



## darkangel07760

bagsforme said:


> ^Did you take the first one to Cartier? I'm familiar with the seller and am surprised to hear they sold a fake.
> 
> The bag it came in is what they use for repairs.
> 
> Cartier seems to change the script inside the bracelet depending on the year and place of production. They recently change the screw style too.
> 
> When I took my bracelet in for cleaning the lady said "it must be fairly new. I can tell by the screws".


sadly it was a fake.  I took a good look at it, and found that the stamping on one side was so faint, that it looked like it wasn't even engraved.  And then the other side had Cartier written in big block letters, with the year 1993.  That is common for fakes.  I don't think he realized he had a fake, and I am going to let him know.


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> Well, with Tiffany's I usually go in and have them "check" the settings and stones, clean it, and ask for an insurance valuation on it. When they come back out with one and my piece cleaned and checked I pretty much assume it's the real deal! I did ONCE get up the nerve to say, "so it's all authentic?" but usually I'm too shy to actually say it! With the $16K tennis bracelet I brought a letter from the seller along with the original receipt (it helped that it was from the Bloor St. location, where I was bringing it in) and they asked to see the letter and were more than happy to transfer the bracelet to my name and give me insurance papers - doing that costs $50.
> 
> I'm honestly not sure I'd have the nerve to buy a Cartier and flat out ask them if it's authentic! People suggest having it cleaned or serviced...
> 
> ... on the other hand there is NO shame in purchasing a gold bracelet second hand and they should appreciate that their pieces are so valuable and classic that they do change hands, so no one should be afraid of having it authenticated! I would say that I purchased it second hand and would like to have it serviced and pay for a new certificate of valuation (if you have to pay for it) for insurance purposes and they will tell you if it's not the real deal.
> 
> We shouldn't be embarrassed to do that but I know it's scary!  The WORST would be to be told it was fake right there in the store...


 
I know... I am a bit nervous, but I have a few other things that I need to do while I am there, so I am hoping that it will all turn out okay.  I get the bracelet tomorrow...


----------



## darkangel07760

Gah!  Fed Ex is annoying!  They never rang the doorbell; I hadn't heard anyhting by 10am, so I opened the front door (I had been upstairs, and for those of you that don't know, I have one of those old-fashioned school bells, they are LOUD) and a "pick up later" tag fluttered to the ground.  WTF?  I called them up and told them what happened, and HOPEFULLY it will be here before I have to leave for work which is 3.  How annoying!  I am very disappointed.  I might have to take a long lunch and pick it up at the fed ex office, which I know won't be looked upon kindly by my shift supervisor.
Well, I am waiting RIGHT BY THE DOOR lol!


----------



## xoALEXA

Ahhhh I am very a\excited for you!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Lanier

I keep checking this thread to see if you got it yet LOL.


----------



## sunshine69

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## darkangel07760

Ok.  I got it.  It looks legit.  I am going to take some crappy photos with my phone, since that is all i have at hand right now!


----------



## darkangel07760

The box.  I compared it with my two other Cartier boxes.  Looks the same.
















There is the stamp, there is a store in Boca Raton, there is also the embossed Cartier seal on it.  Feels exactly the same as my two other certs. No handwritten numbers... However...





Here is the receipt.  Has his name on it, price looks about right for the white gold bracelet in 2005.  Receipt looks good.


----------



## darkangel07760

I know those are just fuzzy mobile phone pics.  I will post more after I get back from San Francisco this weekend.  
I have a pretty good feeling about this!
I will post tomorrow after I visit Cartier!


----------



## designerdiva40

Looks like you've got a winner this time, I hope when you take it to Cartier it turns out to be the real thing, keep us posted & can't wait to see modelling picks.


----------



## Greentea

Hope it turns out well...looks good so far!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Thank you!  I am excited.  And I will definitely post more detailed pictures.


----------



## kohl_mascara

OOOOO congrats!  That one looks like a winner!  I can't wait for modeling pics.  Good luck!  I hope all goes well at Cartier!


----------



## kohl_mascara

surfergirljen said:


> Well, with Tiffany's I usually go in and have them "check" the settings and stones, clean it, and ask for an insurance valuation on it. When they come back out with one and my piece cleaned and checked I pretty much assume it's the real deal! I did ONCE get up the nerve to say, "so it's all authentic?" but usually I'm too shy to actually say it!  With the $16K tennis bracelet I brought a letter from the seller along with the original receipt (it helped that it was from the Bloor St. location, where I was bringing it in) and they asked to see the letter and were more than happy to transfer the bracelet to my name and give me insurance papers - doing that costs $50.
> 
> I'm honestly not sure I'd have the nerve to buy a Cartier and flat out ask them if it's authentic! People suggest having it cleaned or serviced...
> 
> ... on the other hand there is NO shame in purchasing a gold bracelet second hand and they should appreciate that their pieces are so valuable and classic that they do change hands, so no one should be afraid of having it authenticated! I would say that I purchased it second hand and would like to have it serviced and pay for a new certificate of valuation (if you have to pay for it) for insurance purposes and they will tell you if it's not the real deal.
> 
> We shouldn't be embarrassed to do that but I know it's scary!  The WORST would be to be told it was fake right there in the store...



I would be SO SCARED to ask straight out of it's authentic LOL.  I think it's a good plan to bring it in to get cleaned - if they clean it, it's a sure sign it's real.  My Tiffany SA told me that that's the #1 Tiffany spots fakes - people bring in their jewelry to be repaired and cleaned and they have to turn it away because it's not theirs!!!  My stomach would be churning if I was waiting for them to clean/check my item!  I have weak nerves LOL


----------



## darkangel07760

Surfergirljen: I am going with your idea and gonna have then clean it or transferred to my name. I think that is a nice and indirect way to find out if it is real!


----------



## surfergirljen

Good luck! It looks real!!!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

It's REAL! 
More details later!


----------



## lubird217

Oh yay!!! Im so glad this worked out for you in the end! I hope you saved lots of $$$ and you still found love


----------



## skphotoimages

darkangel07760 said:


> It's REAL!
> More details later!


----------



## lynette3

Yay!!!


----------



## Belle de Jour

congrats!


----------



## wendy_bruin

Congrats!  Can't wait to see more pix.


----------



## surfergirljen




----------



## karylicious

congrats! Happy for you that everything turned out alright!


----------



## Lanier

Yay! So happy for you, can't wait to hear the details!


----------



## designerdiva40

Yay I'm so pleased for you & I can't wait to see some modeling pics.


----------



## kohl_mascara

WOOHOO!!!! CONGRATS!!!  I tried on the Love bracelet yesterday after exchanging my ring and it kind of felt uncomfortable for me!  I don't wear bangles/bracelets so I guess that was one reason it felt strange on me.  BUT I am glad that you got what your heart desired at a GREAT savings! Now it's just your bf that needs one and then you guys are (a) set!  Get it?? No?


----------



## bink

Congrats! Sounds like you really had your heart set on this, so i am so happy for you that you finally got one after the previous let-down. Enjoy! Can't wait to see modeling pics.


----------



## Greentea

So happy!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Pics!!! Modelling pics!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I will try to post pics after this, but I am on my Blackberry so we will see how that goes.  
I go into Cartier on Saturday, and a saleswoman approached me. I told her that I had a number of things that I would have looked at. So she seated me and took a look. I first showed her how my baby Trinity bracelet and how the silk cord had unravelled. She told me it would be $18 to change the cord. I told her I simply wanted it retied, and she said they would have to use a totally new piece of silk cord. (I see. Not liking this so far, since it unravelled because they didn't tie it right in the first place) Then I showed her my Trinity ring, and we tried on a smaller size. Maybe? I wasn't sure because she didn't have the classic model in a size 53. Then she told me that they could resize mine or get it polished since it already had some wear and then they could exchange it. Either way, it was going to cost me money that I didn't want to spend. But I was okay with that, because I can find a way to wear my Trinity ring year round. So I dropped that concern. 
Then I brought out the Love bracelet. I told her I had bought it second hand and that I wanted to get it cleaned up. She took her loupe out and examined the markings inside. She seemed only partially satisfied of its authenticity. I then showed the blank cert and the receipt. She offered to steam clean it, which is free of charge. I agreed. She disappeared for awhile. When she came back, her demeanor seemed different. She remarked how much shinier it looked after the steaming, and offered to put it on my wrist. I was unsure, because if it wasn't authentic, then I didn't want to wear it! So I asked her if she thought it was authentic. This time she said it was, with a heck of a lot more certainty than before she went to steam it. My thought is that she must have looked up the serial number while she was in the back. They aren't technically supposed to do that, but she seemed so much more confident. 
I decided that since she had obviously had its authenticity checked for me, that I would spend the $ on a new cord. I wanted a purple one anyway. So she disappears again, and when she comes back out with it, she tells me that they aren't going to charge me for the silk cord change. Ok!
So it started out awkward, and ended up pretty awesome!


----------



## kohl_mascara

SWEET!  SO glad everything worked out!!!  I was tense while I was reading your post but totally let out a sigh of relief when I got to the end!!


----------



## umamanikam

wow you must have been tensed till the authenticity was fine .Glad you got a great deal .Congrats.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

So happy for you!  You are so brave..


----------



## sweetie_sg

congrats and i am so happy for you that everything settled in a good way!!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

So I finally left neutral feedback for raymondleejeweler. That is the seller that sold me the AAA grade fake Cartier bracelet. 
Surfergirljen, I used your suggested comment "Item not authentic but was issued a polite and immediate refund upon return" because that was worded so perfectly! Thank you for that suggestion.
Here is a pic of me wearing the bracelet:


----------



## darkangel07760

I bought this from a man that had obviously bought it for a significant other, then I guess for some reason was selling it.  This was the kind of seller I was looking for:  someone who just had some things of value lying around that they no longer wanted or needed.  I paid $3600 for it.  He had purchased this back in 2005, and he paid about $3300 or so for it, so I feel like I got a great deal.  
I am very happy.  This is more than just some piece of bling for me to wear.  This is not about having something exclusive.  This is about the absolute total uniqueness of this jewelry; I have never seen a piece like this anywhere else excpet Cartier, and it is such an understated classic look.  I think it is a terribly romantic piece.


----------



## darkangel07760

Wow he didn't like that feedback at all!  He was very angry.  I am going to retract it because he was getting so angry.  That's ok I have told everyone here, so no big deal!


----------



## sammie_sue

I say leave the feedback. As a buyer you can't receive anything but positive feedback, and he did sell you something that wasn't authentic. You left neutral, not negative, feedback. His buyers need to be aware of that. I'm glad you got what you wanted and it looks lovely on you.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Don't retract the feedback.  It's the truth and very polite.  You could have left negative feedback.  It's not like you will ever have dealings with him again; plus you are helping others!


----------



## bagsforme

Don't change the feedback!  If its fake, other should know about it. Why was he so angry?  Did he not agree it was fake?  Sounds like he's bullying you into retracting it.
Looks like its been relisted.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Why is he angry?  You are just telling the truth!  Don't retract it because other people who aren't on tPF should know he sells fakes too!


----------



## surfergirljen

darkangel07760 said:


> So I finally left neutral feedback for raymondleejeweler. That is the seller that sold me the AAA grade fake Cartier bracelet.
> Surfergirljen, I used your suggested comment "Item not authentic but was issued a polite and immediate refund upon return" because that was worded so perfectly! Thank you for that suggestion.
> Here is a pic of me wearing the bracelet:



Good girl!!  I'm so glad b/c no one else will fall for it now (hopefully) - it's too convenient that he had them in so many sizes, a sure fire way to spot a fake!!

I was so stressed reading your authentication story too! But it sounds like she definitely thought it was real or she never would have offered to screw it on you IMHO. I don't know why it's such a big deal, honestly, jewelry gets passed down over generations and some of the most valuable diamonds and crowns have been bought and sold tens of times over - why should anyone have to feel sheepish about buying one that's not brand new? She shouldn't have given you ANY 'tude at all I think!! 

It looks gorgeous on you - congrats!!!!!


----------



## Bag*Snob

I see you changed your feedback. It looks like he is trying to pass off fakes as authentic.  I wish you would have left the feedback the way it was so others buyers know they are buying fakes.


----------



## designerdiva40

I'm so happy for you & it all turned out ok in the end, but I agree you should have left the feedback as it was, they are out of order for selling fakes to people who genuinely think they are buying the real thing.


----------



## designerdiva40

Darkangel could you post a pic of your trinity with your love bangle worn together as i keep thinking about getting the trinity to go with my love.


----------



## darkangel07760

Hey guys!  I know, I should have left the feedback... But... I actually got a phonecall from him, and I got kinda nervous that he would go so far as to call me!  It was pretty early in the morning, so I wasn't able to get it, but he left a complaint about what I had written.  
I am trying to figure out what else to do.  I am going to go onto the Ebay forum on here and inform everyone about him.  I also was going to alert Ebay that it is a fake.  
I got kinda scared, honestly.  I did NOT expect such a bullying reaction from him.  My SO is concerned that since we had a transaction (luckily through Paypal), is there a way that he could hack into getting more of my information.  
What else can I do?


----------



## darkangel07760

@designerdiva40: I will be sure to post a pic of the two together for you!


----------



## darkangel07760

I am going to ask a favor to those that can remove their Cartier Love bracelets and look for this...
CARTIER 1993
Why would this be on the inside of the other half of a Cartier bracelet?  I am really confused.  That was on the inside of the fake one, as well as the usual Cariter script, with the serial number and other info on the other half.
If anyone can, pics of the inside of their bracelet would be greatly appreciated.  I want to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Hi! I don't know much about the Cartier Love bracelet, but the news service High Beam has a news story from 1993 about Cartier suing two dozen Manhattan jewelry stores for flooding the market with fake Love bracelets. 
http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-14127416.html

That's probably when the major counterfeiting started. 

If you Google "Cartier 1993 Love Bracelet" you come up with a lot of sites that are selling fakes marked "1993." They claim that "1993" is a "highly collectible year" for Cartier. And they all appear to be listing multiple copies of the bracelet. Like sure, Cartier is going to let jewelers sell cut-rate Love bracelets on the Philippines version of ebay.


----------



## darkangel07760

YES!  This is what I was talking about!  Thank you so much!


----------



## skphotoimages

A jeweler in town has a preowned size 16 WG love bracelet for $2500.  I finally asked to actually see and hold it the other day.  I noticed the same thing Cartier 1993 in a different font.  I thought it was weird and didn't know what to make of it, so I'm glad you brought it up.
I don't know if the one in town is authentic or not.  Looks like it, but I'm no expert.  It has no original box/papers/screwdrivers, ect ect.  he said a lady fell in love with a rolex and had him take the Love bracelet off her right there.  It's definitely well worn (needs a cleaning and a polishing) and tested solid 18k. 
I'm not really in the market for a Love bracelet...but if I were..I would be tempted.  I'm glad you brought up the 1993 thing.


----------



## darkangel07760

@skphotoimages: I just really wish that a Cartier SA was on this forum somewhere. I just didn't have the guts to ask the SA when I was there about it. Here is my bottom line on Cartier: I want the authenticity certificate, and the original box. If it doesn't have that, I am not buying it. The only thing you can do is ask the seller if there is a return policy. Then find the nearest Cartier shop and bring it in. I would be very intrigued to know what they thought of that. I want to know how he got the bracelet off of her? Possibly with an eyeglass screwdriver?


----------



## skphotoimages

darkangel07760 said:


> @skphotoimages: I just really wish that a Cartier SA was on this forum somewhere. I just didn't have the guts to ask the SA when I was there about it. Here is my bottom line on Cartier: I want the authenticity certificate, and the original box. If it doesn't have that, I am not buying it. The only thing you can do is ask the seller if there is a return policy. Then find the nearest Cartier shop and bring it in. I would be very intrigued to know what they thought of that. I want to know how he got the bracelet off of her? Possibly with an eyeglass screwdriver?


He's a watchmaker...lots of  little tools 
I don't think we have an actual Cartier store ANYWHERE near here.  Just Neimans (or is it Saks?) one of them carries Cartier.  I think the closest actual Cartier store would be at least 4 hours away..maybe 6.
I agree about wanting the box and papers...totally.


----------



## darkangel07760

Another important tip:
When I went into Cartier months ago, I held out my right wrist and that was measured for a 17.  I am left-handed.  When I was in Cartier this past weekend, I had the Cartier SA lock it onto my left wrist.  It was a bit snug, even for what Cartier recommends.  Last night, I asked my SO to switch it to my right wrist.  Wow what a difference! 
So the tip is, get measured for the wrist you plan to put it on.  I am totally cool with it being on my nondominant right hand, because it will most likley get alot less scratched than if it was on my dominant left hand.


----------



## darkangel07760

skphotoimages said:


> He's a watchmaker...lots of little tools
> I don't think we have an actual Cartier store ANYWHERE near here. Just Neimans (or is it Saks?) one of them carries Cartier. I think the closest actual Cartier store would be at least 4 hours away..maybe 6.
> I agree about wanting the box and papers...totally.


 
I won't buy Cartier without the cert.  UNLESS. A close and trusted family member gave it to me.


----------



## darkangel07760




----------



## Lanier

The LOVE bracelet looks amazing with the trinity bracelet. Thank you so much for posting the picture of them together.


----------



## darkangel07760

No prob Lanier!


----------



## lynette3

Looks awesome together!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Dang it, you enabler!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

@lynette3: thank you!
@lanasyogamama: heeheeeeee


----------



## darkangel07760

This is the guy that I bought the fake Cartier from.  Either he has no idea it is a fake, or he got mad because I discovered that he is knowingly selling fake Cartier Love bracelets, but his version of "original Cartier papers" consists of a single sheet of paper, entirely in Japanese (I had my Japanese friend translate it for me, it was a service receipt), and that, to me, is NOT sufficient.  He also seemed to have a good number of different sizes to choose from.  And then he scared me by sending me an angry message on Ebay AND he called me to also leave an angry voicemail.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-18kt-White-Gold-Love-Bangle-Bracelet-Size-17-/370479457982?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item56424be6be

Just wanted you nice folks to know.  If you were to bring this into Cartier, I sincerely doubt the SA would feel it was real.  
If someone would report him, I would appreciate it.
Okay, I am not going to get upset about it anymore; I have a REAL one, for a GREAT price, from a VERY NICE guy just selling some stuff out of his closet on Ebay, and I am totally happy with it.  
Thank you to EVERYONE who supported me!  
I LOVE TPF!!!


----------



## goyardlover

hi darkangel. I recently acquired a vintage love bracelet as well. i bought it from a reputable reseller (not ebay). Anyway, once of the first things i noticed on my vintage love bracelet was that the engraving was deeper on the the Cartier logo AND it also had the CARTIER 1993 on the other side. I've also noticed that the newer bracelets have different inscriptions so I made sure I had my bracelet authenticated at Cartier.  I brought in my bracelet to my local Cartier boutique and flat out told them where I bought mine and asked whether or not it was authentic.  They took it off for me and brought it to the back.  The SA came back a few minutes later and told me that it was indeed authentic and it just happened to be a vintage piece. She also told me that the inscriptions are always somewhat different depending on the age of the piece. So knowing this, I decided to go ahead and have my bracelet repolished. Fast forward a few weeks later, and they return the bracelet to me in the red velvet pouch with a service receipt....Hope this helps.


----------



## surfergirljen

darkangel07760 said:


> Hey guys!  I know, I should have left the feedback... But... I actually got a phonecall from him, and I got kinda nervous that he would go so far as to call me!  It was pretty early in the morning, so I wasn't able to get it, but he left a complaint about what I had written.
> I am trying to figure out what else to do.  I am going to go onto the Ebay forum on here and inform everyone about him.  I also was going to alert Ebay that it is a fake.
> I got kinda scared, honestly.  I did NOT expect such a bullying reaction from him.  My SO is concerned that since we had a transaction (luckily through Paypal), is there a way that he could hack into getting more of my information.
> What else can I do?



You ABSOLUTELY need to contact ebay and have them deal with this. save the message if possible. That is DISGUSTING and basically threatening you IMHO - it's crossing a HUGE line. I would be scared too but you SHOULDN'T HAVE TO BE, you were the VICTIM here. He is disgusting... and you didn't even leave - feedback!

THink about this... wouldn't you have loved to have avoided ALL of this? If ONE person he's scammed had left the original feedback you left, you could have. The feedback system doesn't work if you don't use it.


----------



## surfergirljen

darkangel07760 said:


> This is the guy that I bought the fake Cartier from.  Either he has no idea it is a fake, or he got mad because I discovered that he is knowingly selling fake Cartier Love bracelets, but his version of "original Cartier papers" consists of a single sheet of paper, entirely in Japanese (I had my Japanese friend translate it for me, it was a service receipt), and that, to me, is NOT sufficient.  He also seemed to have a good number of different sizes to choose from.  And then he scared me by sending me an angry message on Ebay AND he called me to also leave an angry voicemail.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-18kt-White-Gold-Love-Bangle-Bracelet-Size-17-/370479457982?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item56424be6be
> 
> Just wanted you nice folks to know.  If you were to bring this into Cartier, I sincerely doubt the SA would feel it was real.
> If someone would report him, I would appreciate it.
> Okay, I am not going to get upset about it anymore; I have a REAL one, for a GREAT price, from a VERY NICE guy just selling some stuff out of his closet on Ebay, and I am totally happy with it.
> Thank you to EVERYONE who supported me!
> I LOVE TPF!!!



You need to report him hon... we can't do it for you. It's AWFUL what he did to you - not just selling fakes but then leaving you nasty messages... he DESERVED WORSE feedback. If you don't say something he'll just do it to someone else! 

I'm so happy that you got a real one  in the end!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I know how you feel DarkAngel.  My car was stolen once and the body shop it was towed to (who I now believe had something to do with the theft) threatened the insurance adjuster to get a higher settlement.  It's very scary to be treated that way.


----------



## darkangel07760

@goyardlover: well, that makes me doubt whAt I thought before. Very good info, thank you. It is entirely possible it was real! if anyone else has any other authentic Cartier bracelets with CARTIER 1993 on the inside, please let me know! Thank you.


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> You need to report him hon... we can't do it for you. It's AWFUL what he did to you - not just selling fakes but then leaving you nasty messages... he DESERVED WORSE feedback. If you don't say something he'll just do it to someone else!
> 
> I'm so happy that you got a real one in the end!!!!


I was gonna report him for sure... but now what was just said about someone having a Cartier bracelet authenticated and that it sounded just like the supposed fake one... 
Sigh.
I guess it could have been real?
I need to dig into this a bit more for a few more days.  I am getting back some very interesting info.


----------



## goyardlover

the inscription on mine looks exactly like this https://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop...r-love-bracelet-18k-white-gold/prod_1577.html  Before I had mine authenticated, I checked out the cartier website as well to see the inscriptions on the love bracelet. Sure enough, just as the SA had told me, even the inscription on the website stock photos vary as well. I guess this is to be expected since the love bracelet has been around for quite awhile....


----------



## darkangel07760

Thank you goyardlover!  This has proved to be very interesting.  Now I have learned that it is entirely possible to have CARTIER 1993 inscribed on the inside.
@surfergirljen: I sent the seller a message about my thoughts on the bracelet.  We will see what comes out of that.


----------



## darkangel07760

lanasyogamama said:


> I know how you feel DarkAngel. My car was stolen once and the body shop it was towed to (who I now believe had something to do with the theft) threatened the insurance adjuster to get a higher settlement. It's very scary to be treated that way.


Yes it is NOT cool for people to be like that.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jude Smid

Yeah that's too bad for you, claim that full refund and let us know what happened!


----------



## TravelBug

I came across this listing with some interesting information on the Cartier 1993 bracelets.  Not sure how true but good to see there are supposed to be differences between those and more current models.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-LOVE-Br...2384?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item5885f18e50


----------



## darkangel07760

@jude smid: i got the full refund, thankfully!  Thank you for your concern!
@TravelBug: very interesting!  Thank you for the info!  I should take mine off and check the shape.


----------



## Michele

darkangel - your cartier love braclet is a beauty.  I am glad everything worked out for you - wear it well and enjoy!!!

I was following your post and I did notice that overstock sold a 1993 Cartier love braclet (not the auction site). I have never purchased jewelry from Overstock so not sure about their reputation. 

http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wa...ld-Cartier-Love-Bracelet/1666822/product.html


----------



## darkangel07760

Michele said:


> darkangel - your cartier love braclet is a beauty. I am glad everything worked out for you - wear it well and enjoy!!!
> 
> I was following your post and I did notice that overstock sold a 1993 Cartier love braclet (not the auction site). I have never purchased jewelry from Overstock so not sure about their reputation.
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wa...ld-Cartier-Love-Bracelet/1666822/product.html


 
Did you end up buying this?


----------



## Michele

darkangel07760 said:


> Did you end up buying this?


 
No, it was not me. I just googled "buy 1993 cartier love braclet" after following this thread out of curiousity. It was sold when I looked at it.


----------



## CourtneyTyler

sjunky13 said:


> This sucks! I am so sorry for you! I am glad you are getting a full refund. There is a jewelry store in my town which sells on ebay too. They have a lot of signed peices and I was thinking about a Love bracelet from them, but now I know I need to make sure in person. I think jewelry is hard to authenticate and sadly there are soo many fakes out there, it is hard to sell the real thingtoo and get a decent price with all of the fakes. Ughh this bothers me so bad. Just think that you are lucky you can tellit was fake, some poor people don't even know. I would love to see pics when you get a chance. I have seen so many 1970's originals on ebay lately, I wonder if they are all fakes?


 
I wonder about the '70s originals on eBay as well, though I will say this:  A lot of us from that era bought the bracelet (I did not, but wanted it) and have had it all these years.  Times are tough and many people are selling anything and everything.  Gold prices are high and I would not doubt that many women are selling their old bracelets now.  If they have all the old paperwork and box, etc., they could well be the real thing.  

That said, I have decided to spring for a LOVE bracelet, but am torn between the classic style with tiny screws and the newer 'cuff' because I never leave any jewelry on over night or in shower -- and prefer to change pieces almost daily as the mood strikes.  It's just so difficult to put on and take off the one with the screws and I wonder if doing so often would wear down the threads on the screws and cause trouble.

I'm not even sure if I want the classic yellow gold or the newer rose gold.  They both look fine on me and I'd be wearing the bracelet most often with a thin yellow gold rope bangle.  

I suspect I'd be happier with the cuff than the more difficult to remove/put on version but wonder if I'd be sorry I did not get the 'original.'  Anyone else have this dilemma before purchase?   It's not about the price difference.

Thanks!


----------



## CourtneyTyler

BigPurseSue said:


> Hi! I don't know much about the Cartier Love bracelet, but the news service High Beam has a news story from 1993 about Cartier suing two dozen Manhattan jewelry stores for flooding the market with fake Love bracelets.
> http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-14127416.html
> 
> That's probably when the major counterfeiting started.
> 
> If you Google "Cartier 1993 Love Bracelet" you come up with a lot of sites that are selling fakes marked "1993." They claim that "1993" is a "highly collectible year" for Cartier. And they all appear to be listing multiple copies of the bracelet. Like sure, Cartier is going to let jewelers sell cut-rate Love bracelets on the Philippines version of ebay.


 
The LOVE bracelet came to my attention around 1970 when a friend's mom wore one.  I so wanted one but never got it.

Interestingly, in 1972 I bought a Cartier tank watch in NYC at Bloomingdale's.   It was a few hundred dollars then, not bad at all and it sure seemed authentic.  As a young working girl, though, it seemed expensive.

When I got home to L.A., there was a big deal on the news about Cartier (and other brand) fakes coming in from other countries and all sorts of drama about smashing such goods at the port of L.A. with big steamrollers.  I'm not kidding.  --   

I was young then, and freaked out, and went running to Cartier in Beverly Hills with my watch, hoping to find out the truth.  Told them my story about Bloomingdale's and they reassured me that, in fact, Bloomingdale's in NY was an official dealer for their lower end, vermeil plated version of the more expensive Tank Watch.  I had Cartier all right, but obviously not the 'good,' expensive watch.

Funny thing, though, I still have that watch -- it still works, it has traveled the world with me,  has had multiple new bands over time, and now a replacement band costs me more than the original watch!

Counterfeiting will never stop -- we must all be on guard for it as it affects so many things besides luxury-type goods -- like heart pacemakers, airplane parts, consumer electronics, etc.   Be careful out there ladies!


----------



## Bagaday

^^Interesting story.  As for what bracelet you should get, if you do not intend on keeping the bangle on and plan to take off/on a lot, I would skip the bangle and go for the cuff.  You are right about the thread on the screws being affected by constantly taking on/off.  Replacement price for the screws is pretty high I think.  I tried on the cuff when I was first started looking and did not like how it looked/felt.  I am comfortable with the bangle 24/7 though.  After a time, you don't really notice it on your arm.


----------



## CourtneyTyler

Bagaday said:


> ^^Interesting story. As for what bracelet you should get, if you do not intend on keeping the bangle on and plan to take off/on a lot, I would skip the bangle and go for the cuff. You are right about the thread on the screws being affected by constantly taking on/off. Replacement price for the screws is pretty high I think. I tried on the cuff when I was first started looking and did not like how it looked/felt. I am comfortable with the bangle 24/7 though. After a time, you don't really notice it on your arm.


 

Well, today I bought the yellow gold LOVE 'cuff' and a Trinity tri-color ring -- the 'classic' one that was supposedly created around 1920.  I really doubt I will lose the bracelet; that was my main concern.  There is no way I would be wearing the bangle with the screws 24/7 -- so this seemed to be the best solution to the constant 'on and off' situation.  It will stay in better condition this way, too.  I love the idea of the 'permanent' bracelet but it's just not practical for me.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## darkangel07760

Thank you CourtneyTyler for sharing!  I also have the Trinity ring which I love.   Both the LOVE bracelet and the ring are classic Cartier pieces.  You have 30 days to make an exchange.  I would wear the cuff (carefully though, so as to not get any scratches!), and if yyou decide to get the bracelet, then it would be an easy exhcange.  But if you sincerely know that you will change your jewelry around quite a bit, then stick with the cuff.  
Enjoy!


----------



## RaymondLee

darkangel07760 said:


> This is the guy that I bought the fake Cartier from.  Either he has no idea it is a fake, or he got mad because I discovered that he is knowingly selling fake Cartier Love bracelets, but his version of "original Cartier papers" consists of a single sheet of paper, entirely in Japanese (I had my Japanese friend translate it for me, it was a service receipt), and that, to me, is NOT sufficient.  He also seemed to have a good number of different sizes to choose from.  And then he scared me by sending me an angry message on Ebay AND he called me to also leave an angry voicemail.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-18kt-Wh...57982?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item56424be6be
> 
> Just wanted you nice folks to know.  If you were to bring this into Cartier, I sincerely doubt the SA would feel it was real.
> If someone would report him, I would appreciate it.
> Okay, I am not going to get upset about it anymore; I have a REAL one, for a GREAT price, from a VERY NICE guy just selling some stuff out of his closet on Ebay, and I am totally happy with it.
> Thank you to EVERYONE who supported me!
> I LOVE TPF!!!



This is Seth from Raymond Lee Jewelers, the company who sold you the Cartier Love Bracelet.  We stand behind our products 100% and never sell fake items.  The papers you received with the bracelet are Japanese service papers from Cartier.  Cartier would never service a bracelet that was not 100% authentic.  Raymond Lee Jewelers has been selling estate jewelry for over 30 years.  We make sure all of our items are authentic before listing them on eBay.  You can see from our 100% positive feedback rating with over 2193 ratings left that we are a reputable company.


----------



## blinginwitaring

Welcome Seth!!!!!!:welcome2::welcome2::

Im sure this was just a misunderstanding. To her defence, DarkAngel has since stated she is now unsure if the bracelet you sold her was fake and that perhaps it was real all along. She never meant to dispute your otherwise clean reputation.


----------



## lanasyogamama

RaymondLee - even if the piece was authentic, you shouldn't have made the customer feel so threatened.


----------



## RaymondLee

blinginwitaring said:


> Welcome Seth!!!!!!:welcome2::welcome2::
> 
> Im sure this was just a misunderstanding. To her defence, DarkAngel has since stated she is now unsure if the bracelet you sold her was fake and that perhaps it was real all along. She never meant to dispute your otherwise clean reputation.



Posting to a forum and discrediting a business' reputation is serious.  If the bangle was fake then she has every right to report us and speak unfavorably, but it wasn't.  She returned it to us because she said it was not the correct size (you can see exactly what she wrote on our feedback page) which is fine and goes along with our 7 day money back guarantee.  I understand her displeasure and apologize for any inconvenience and I hope she is happy with the bracelet she got instead.


----------



## lubird217

I agree that this was probably a misunderstanding between buyer/seller. We all know the buyer is now unsure about the authenticity of your bracelet and she posted that here on the forum. We are on this forum for fun, to follow each other's purchases and help each other out in the way online media provides.  

I find it beyond disturbing that you followed up with the buyer, now twice to our knowledge. As an attorney I know this has not reached a level of slander in the slightest. You have nearly no proof that this has harmed your business and even if you found a post or two it doesn't warrant a lawsuit. 

I think you are doing your reputation more harm than good by being on this board.


----------



## JOJA

I kind of understand where RaymondLee is coming from.  I'm sure there are many people on this forum who will not purchase from him because they feel the bracelet was not real.  
I think if the bracelet was taken to Cartier and was found to be fake it most definitely should have been reported.  However, it was never taken there so in truth no one knows for sure if it is or is not authentic.  That is where the sellers reputation is being tarnished and questioned.  If the bracelet is in fact authentic then as the seller (raymondlee) I would be pissed and tell my side of the story (even if it does look bad).  You don't want lies about your company on a forum like this.  It can MOST definitely have an affect on business.  
Just my opinion.


----------



## darkangel07760

I am deeply disturbed about this. The whole reason why I started this post was to learn more about buying used Cartier bracelets online. 
I came up with the conclusion that the aforementioned bracelet could quite possibly have been real, even though initially I was unsure of its authenticity. 
I post here because I feel safe discussing my feelings with the other tPF'ers. 
I never reported it because I was not 100% sure. I left good feedback. 
I am discussing my findings here with other forum members. 


I no longer feel comfortable here.


----------



## blinginwitaring

Darkangel,

I completely understand where your coming from. You were simply sharing your thoughts and engaging in a conversation with "friends" so to speak and now your being put in a very uncomfortable position. We shouldn't have to monitor what we say for fear of being publicly confronted. This forum is here for us to openly and safely speak our minds without having to worry about criticism or fear. 

Now that I put myself in darkangels shoes, I don't feel it was right for the jewllery company to post here. I think if they DID feel like darkangels posts were a threat to their company's sales they should have either let it go OR taken it up with her personally and maybe asked her to make it clear here on this forum  that she cannot wholeheartedly commit to the bracelet being real or fake and for us to be cautiously optimistic before purchasing Cartier Love items from Raymond Lee or any other seller on ebay. 

Just my two cents. I am more confused at how Raymond Lee found their way to this thread?? :


----------



## Swanky

I'm closing this. . . 
but I'd like to just remind people of the obvious if I may?
If you are going to accuse someone publicly of selling you a fake item, it's reasonable for them to defend themselves and we allow this.  It's what is fair.
People need to be very careful throwing any kind of info or accusations like this around 
Google is used by a LOT of seller/buyers/retailers everyday.  There is no privacy on the internet.


----------

